# How to price my heat press shirts



## pinkchoclate29 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi. Trying to find ou how do I charge for my shirts. Do i charge per picture, per sheet I use or a flat price per shirt. How much more for front and back?


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

You will need to factor in material, inks, labour and overheads then add a margin. Start high as you can alwys lower your price. Since you will have local competitors do market research and get quotes.


----------

